# The Older I Get, The More I Can Relate



## SeaBreeze (Apr 6, 2014)

Gleaned from the "pickles" comic strip. The older I get, the more I can relate.


----------



## Ina (Apr 6, 2014)

Sea, I not there yet, but I do hope I take it as well as they do. :lol1:


----------

